
10 years of speed in Chrome - saranshk
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/09/10-years-of-speed-in-chrome_11.html
======
jraph
In September 2018, Chrome now looks like Firefox 29-56 and Firefox now looks
like Firefox 4-28 as far as tabs are concerned.

I can't wait Firefox looking like Chrome 1-60 and then Firefox and Chrome
looking like NetSurf and deciding that tabs under the address bar are better
because of matters related to mouse / hand traveling distance, and then
removing the address bar altogether, and then adding back the status bar, and
then presenting tabs as a lottery wheel, before deciding that one window per
page is more user friendly according to a new user A/B testing experiment,
after all. And because of some unfortunate extension API breaking change, your
preferred tab browsing plugin will not work for the first shiny new versions
of these browsers like that.

And then Edge (or whatever the current name of Internet Explorer at this time
after a rebranding following a scandal related to some Cortana incident)
catching up, and opening a new window each time a link is clicked in Firefox
or Chrome to try and steal users (which will lead to some meaningless fine
from the EU).

:q!

~~~
xattt
I realize your post has some cynicism about change for the sake of change.
However, I miss the tabs-on-top approach of a beta release of Safari in
2008-2009. It looked busy, but it was darn cool.

~~~
jraph
I like tabs on top, and this is even better now that hiding the native window
title bar in Firefox works out of the box on GNU+Linux.

Despite the humor in my previous message, I have actually liked most UI
changes in Firefox since the beginning, except for a few things that can be
reverted in seconds or that I don't really care so much about. The biggest
thing being the removal of the search bar in the default configuration. I
didn't really like the rounded tabs and now they are gone.

------
zelon88
I honestly can't believe I'm reading this.

It takes Chrome + Ghostery + ABP + Privacy Badger 700MB and 17x processes just
to start on Windows. Open a couple tabs and it instantly consumes 2+ GB of
memory. Firefox is 300MB and 5 processes. You are delusional.

You have to tell it specifically NOT to stay running in the background FOR
EVERY user on a machine.

It still has no idea what an FQDN is. And Google devs still don't care. They'd
much rather search Google for a FQDN with a backslash than actually attempt to
resolve the name. And that's a feature, NOT a bug.

I recently switched away from Chrome at work and Chromium at home BECAUSE it's
not getting any better.

------
pgsandstrom
Is there any good data on how much larger sites are today compared to 10 years
ago? It would be interesting to actually calculate how this has affected the
loading times.

~~~
executesorder66
In 2010 the average size was 626KB [0]. Now it's like 3MB. [1]

[0] [http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2013/06/05/web-page-
growt...](http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2013/06/05/web-page-
growth-2010-2013/)

[1] [https://speedcurve.com/blog/web-performance-page-
bloat/](https://speedcurve.com/blog/web-performance-page-bloat/)

------
mdotk
69 is the slowest Chrome I can remember though

------
IloveHN84
And 19 years of bug, augmented by Electron

